# Shiney!!



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Here are some photos of Shiney a.k.a (ShineyRiver) being a goof at me lol.

He likes to bob his head up and down then fly on my head, soon enough my dad said I can get Shiney a friend because I take such good care of him, I think I have a cute video of Shiney on Youtube it's ''Shiney The Brave'' I'l have to get the link.

Also my dad said I can get a kitten! , right now I'm trying to catch a stray mother cat and her kitten then I can keep them kitten and get the mother spayed so she does not have anymore wild kittens .. plus the kitten she has now is in danger of the non stop roads.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Now, that is sweet if anything ever was............


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I think I'm in love... how adorable is he??? You must be bursting inside with joy over your bird friends! This Shiney is incredible! He must bring a smile to your face at the most inappropriate times! I mean, like anytime you think of him!!! OMG! More! More!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Shiney is one adorable lovie! I just love the pics, keep em comin


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a cute little bundle of parrot! You are so lucky to have such great pets!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhhhh, Christina! That is one darling bird! You keep giving Shiney the attention s/he needs and wants, and you will have a lovebird that all will envy AND most important, a very happy lovebird. My lovebirds are all rescues and are little flesh eating beasts because of the lack of or inappropriate attention they were given in their former homes. To have a lovey that is truly a lovey says many very wonderful things about you.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Christina,

What an adorable bird!  

Thank you for spending quality time with him, AND please continue to do so.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Christina,

Shiney sure is a beautiful little bird! Thanks for sharing these great photos.

Lindi


----------

